# Moving to Phuket next year, advice?



## ObserverPro

Hey guys, it's my first post here on this forum. I have been offered a job working in Phuket (around Thalang). I would be moving there most likely January 1st, but I have the flexibility to not lock down a place until February. I was wondering if people had any suggestions on where to look for housing. I would like to be close to the beach if possible. I hear the west coast is best for swimming. Are there any advantages to the east coast? I would also like to be within about 25 mins drive of my work in Thalang.

My budget is around 26,000 baht/ month, however I might be willing to pay a bit more if I found an exceptional place. I'm 26. My hobbies are Photography, Skateboarding, Surfing, and I'm an occasional drinker. I'm pretty laid back. I don't need to be in the center of a party area, however it would be nice to go out and have some fun every once in a while. 

How easy is it to meet people there?

Thanks for any/all suggestions!


----------



## Asian Spirit

ObserverPro said:


> Hey guys, it's my first post here on this forum. I have been offered a job working in Phuket (around Thalang). I would be moving there most likely January 1st, but I have the flexibility to not lock down a place until February. I was wondering if people had any suggestions on where to look for housing. I would like to be close to the beach if possible. I hear the west coast is best for swimming. Are there any advantages to the east coast? I would also like to be within about 25 mins drive of my work in Thalang.
> 
> My budget is around 26,000 baht/ month, however I might be willing to pay a bit more if I found an exceptional place. I'm 26. My hobbies are Photography, Skateboarding, Surfing, and I'm an occasional drinker. I'm pretty laid back. I don't need to be in the center of a party area, however it would be nice to go out and have some fun every once in a while.
> 
> How easy is it to meet people there?
> 
> Thanks for any/all suggestions!


Hi Observer and welcome to the forum. I'm next door to Thailand and in the Philippines. Just wondering, have you spent time in Thailand before? Reason I ask is that jobs, legitimate offers for work do not come along too often there that I am aware of.
Remember that old saying about anything that sounds too good to be true? That job affer might apply along that line.
Also be aware that Thailand has had severe political issues recently and is currently under martial law.

I'm showing you're at or close to Encino. You're gonna give up the Valley Life to move over this way? I use to tear up Van Nuys Blvd and the highways all the way out to Victorville and beyond and had a blast---but waited till just about retirement age to jump across the Pacific.

Good luck Bro-but use extreme caution..



Jet Lag
Site Moderator-Philippines





Observer


----------



## rubberfarmer

Wondering what sort of job that pays enough to rent at 25,000 a month.
Get a nice hotel to start, look around, you buying a car to get to work day one.
Easy to meet people here, LOS, land of smiles means land of lost souls for westerners. Jim


----------



## Asian Spirit

rubberfarmer said:


> Wondering what sort of job that pays enough to rent at 25,000 a month.
> Get a nice hotel to start, look around, you buying a car to get to work day one.
> Easy to meet people here, LOS, land of smiles means land of lost souls for westerners. Jim


Hi Jim,

Lots to do over here and extremely low cost which helps raising 4 kids. Same issue here with jobs though. Tough to get and relatively low pay. Glad I'm retired for sure..


----------



## rubberfarmer

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Lots to do over here and extremely low cost which helps raising 4 kids. Same issue here with jobs though. Tough to get and relatively low pay. Glad I'm retired for sure..


No retirement for me, 2 kids and a farmer, but we have a life together, better than we had in Australia. Jim


----------



## ObserverPro

Hey guys, thanks for your responses. I am a video producer and the job is with a person I already have an established relationship with. I've lived in LA for 4 years now. I like it, but a good paying job in a tropical location sounds like a good opportunity to me. I still have to make a final decision, but my constant wanderlust is always in "go" mode. LA will always be here if I decide to come back. 

I am of course aware of the governmental shifts occurring in Thailand. How has this affected those of you living there? I am a journalist, so I have to say on one hand it intrigues me. But government censorship is a bit troubling.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Jetlag, re "I'm next door to Thailand and in the Philippines."

Really? 1,300 miles away and across the South China Sea? You must have a fascinating life style to say that. I'm jealous, but also, I'd not be anxious to try that commute.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Jetlag, re "I'm next door to Thailand and in the Philippines."
> 
> Really? 1,300 miles away and across the South China Sea? You must have a fascinating life style to say that. I'm jealous, but also, I'd not be anxious to try that commute.


Well, relatively next door when compared to the distance from here to California or Utah--Hahaha. Actually the lifestyle that we have keeps me busy and have not left the Philippines in almost 12 years.
I really envy ObserverPro if he can get a decent job and get outa Dodge. I enjoyed growing up and living a lot of my life in Calif and other states. But it's just not the same place anymore and it's amazing to live in these Asian countries where for the most part the stress level is absolute zero. Also, in the Philippines at least, the cost of living is at or under 1/3 of even the low cost of living in places like Nebraska and that's a BIG plus. Best move I have ever made for sure..


----------



## rubberfarmer

OP, don't worry about the military government, its business as usual, lf any thing, their are doing a better job than the others.


----------



## Getmans

Hi, 

Glad your thinking about moving over to the land of smiles! My husband and I are both 26 and live and work in Phuket and love it! 

My advice is to live as close to your job as possible. Unless you buy a car. The amount of time you can limit on the road, the better in my opinion. It can be tricky driving here, especially if your new to it. The Thalang province is actually really nice and you think you'll head to the beach a lot but trust me, once you live here it's just not the case. The beaches in the north west part Thailand are in my opinion the nicest, so don't worry about that. For your price range or if you bump it up to 30,000 baht you should be able to find a nice big house to rent with your own private pool. The west coast does have the best beaches.. I would highly suggest you book a hotel for the first week or two(you can also find monthly rates at some hotels), get a car or scooter and drive around the area for your self. My husband and I before moving here thought we knew where we wanted to live until we actually got here and it drastically changed. You really don't want to rent anything without seeing it in person anyways. If you want you could start talking with real estate agents before you move and have them set some tours up for you once your here. Just be sure your super specific with your needs and what your looking for. 

check out houseinphuket.com and siamrealestate.com

Good luck with everything! Let me know if you have any questions about life here in Phuket.


----------



## ObserverPro

rubberfarmer said:


> OP, don't worry about the military government, its business as usual, lf any thing, their are doing a better job than the others.


Thanks RubberFarmer. That's what my employer said. I hear that Phuket is a bit different from the mainland as well. Possibly less politically charged?


----------



## ObserverPro

Thanks for your response Getmans. I know what you mean about going to the beach often. I live in Los Angeles and rarely go to the beach. I just wonder how I will be spending my time when I am not working. 

I am confident I will be able to find a place I like, my needs are simple. It would be nice to have some extra amenities though.


----------



## dhream

ObserverPro said:


> Hey guys, thanks for your responses. I am a video producer and the job is with a person I already have an established relationship with. I've lived in LA for 4 years now. I like it, but a good paying job in a tropical location sounds like a good opportunity to me. I still have to make a final decision, but my constant wanderlust is always in "go" mode. LA will always be here if I decide to come back.
> 
> I am of course aware of the governmental shifts occurring in Thailand. How has this affected those of you living there? I am a journalist, so I have to say on one hand it intrigues me. But government censorship is a bit troubling.


This does not seem like a job a skilled Thai could not do, your contact would know this, and will need to make an extremely good case for your joining them, assuming it is all above board.
If this is in any way a fly by night operation, you could get yourself deported from Thailand for all time, and in addition, be put on a US federal 'watch' list for your whole life, why? Because they can, and do, these days. Nice, not!

The only legit jobs on the Island, for aliens, would likely be big chain hospitality star chefs and senior executives.

Media types would tend to get 'visitor' work permits, even if you were shooting over a matter of months. Still, I guess you'll still need a place to stay in that case... Anywhere you do wind up will have all the amenities and entertainment you'll need conveniently within easy reach, it's not exactly Colonel Kurtz territory. 

If it is legit, do it! You have a rare and wonderful opportunity, if not, proceed with extreme caution. You will also have no comeback if it goes sour here, since, you know..


----------



## ObserverPro

I know the guys I would be working with. It is definitely not a fly by night operation. It's not shady at all, and I wouldn't be a part of anything that was. I was just hoping I could get some advice on what neighborhoods to look at. Also just trying to see what life is like for an Ex-pat in Phuket. I don't really wish to discuss my job any further.


----------



## dhream

ObserverPro said:


> I know the guys I would be working with. It is definitely not a fly by night operation. It's not shady at all, and I wouldn't be a part of anything that was. I was just hoping I could get some advice on what neighborhoods to look at. Also just trying to see what life is like for an Ex-pat in Phuket. I don't really wish to discuss my job any further.


Understandable.

We are not interested in your job per se. We are interested that you are very clear that Thailand has some of the most draconian foreign labour laws in the world, and right now the Junta are looking to make examples to get the message across. 

We think our way of letting you know this will have less impact on your future. 

Pretty much everything else is secondary, and easily figured out on arrival, as one resident has already advised. 

Enjoy Phuket!


----------



## dhream

ObserverPro don't think I'm trying to rain on your parade, my warnings have your best interests at heart, mate. It is clear you are excited about this opportunity, and who wouldn't be? I can recommend this:

Download your choice of one of the following guidebooks 'Footprint' series 'Rough Guide' series or "Lonely Planet'.

Most of these are written by people who actually live there, and 90% of the info is as relevant for expats as tourists -if not more so, the only bit you won't use much is the 'hotels' chapter.

People think these books are full of cheese, but they are exactly the opposite of mindless tour info, and worth every cent.

Don't forget to come back here sometime and pay it forward, good luck!


----------



## mary1234

and you know this how? by reading the newspapers*? 
*any info source available to the public be that forum or newspapers now contain nothing but pure unadulterated whitewash



ObserverPro said:


> Thanks RubberFarmer. That's what my employer said. I hear that Phuket is a bit different from the mainland as well. Possibly less politically charged?


yeah its different from the mainland. most long term expats refuse to go anywhere near the place because it is infested with violent criminals.
ok that was before the military stepped in and whitewashed the place. now it just anyones guess. you just wont know. still wouldnt catch me anywhere near the place.eep:



rubberfarmer said:


> OP, don't worry about the military government, its business as usual, lf any thing, their are doing a better job than the others.


 and you know this how? by reading the newspapers*? 
*any info source available to the public be that forum or newspapers now contain nothing but pure unadulterated whitewash

**repost because the initial quote was missing from my post above so it wasn't clear what i was replying to.:hungry:

anyhow jim its good to see where you are posting now instead


----------



## ObserverPro

Thanks dhream, I know you're looking out for me. I'm an experienced traveler and I agree Lonely Planet books are good way to go. All I have to do is sign my work contract and I'll be there in January! Looking forward to it. I'm a pretty adaptable person, so I'm not worried about the differences. 

Looks like I'll be living in the Thalang District. Does anyone have any comments about this area?


----------



## mickymac

Actually we moved to Phuket last March and love it here. I know the Thalang area and it is nice. Personally I prefer Kathu area. Not so much out of the way and close to everything, Phuket town, Patong and a reasonable quiet area. Kathu is also almost perfectly centred on Phuket so no matter where you want to go north, south, east or west it is an equal distance.


----------



## nevilld15

ObserverPro said:


> Hey guys, it's my first post here on this forum. I have been offered a job working in Phuket (around Thalang). I would be moving there most likely January 1st, but I have the flexibility to not lock down a place until February. I was wondering if people had any suggestions on where to look for housing. I would like to be close to the beach if possible. I hear the west coast is best for swimming. Are there any advantages to the east coast? I would also like to be within about 25 mins drive of my work in Thalang.
> 
> My budget is around 26,000 baht/ month, however I might be willing to pay a bit more if I found an exceptional place. I'm 26. My hobbies are Photography, Skateboarding, Surfing, and I'm an occasional drinker. I'm pretty laid back. I don't need to be in the center of a party area, however it would be nice to go out and have some fun every once in a while.
> 
> How easy is it to meet people there?
> 
> Thanks for any/all suggestions!


hi we have just built a Villa in Pasak which is a village in thalang district. Pasak is very near the sea Bangtao Beach which is a lovely swimming beach. I am a keen surfer but not yet found a good surfing spot. I think the best time for surf is from June to September. There also plenty of rental accommodation in Pasak.
Regards Neville from Oz


----------



## sarahjmac

Hi Getmans,
Myself and my fiance are moving to Phuket (24 and 33) at in Feb for 3 months, we have a villa in Thalang area.
Do you still live in Phuket?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

When the time comes to rent a house, make sure the owner understands you're here for a while, including the low season. In February, they'll want to charge you the "high season" rate, which can be almost double the low season (May-October) rate.
Also, keep in mind, that the number of tourist are down significantly (25-50%), regardless what the Tourist Authority says, due to exchange rates and new attitudes towards tourist using the beaches. There are many vacancies. Even the Christmas-New Year week wasn't sold out.


----------

